# Fun Target



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Back in my dim past, I used to participate in black powder shoots. In addition to the paper targets, we always had a trail walk with quirky, fun targets. One of the fun targets was the thread cut. Basically, we just had a bunch of threads stretched tight over a frame, with a number on each thread. The shooter had to call the thread they intended to cut and then fire at it. I thought it would be fun to set up something similar for slingshot shooting. Here is my simple rig for home practice.










I had a junk, wooden picture frame lying around, and used that as the basis. I put some eye screws at the corners so I could hang it from my catch box frame. I then put cup hooks in the middle of each side. For the vertical thread, I tied one end of a piece of cotton thread to the top cup hook, let it hang down, gave it a wrap around the bottom cup hook, and then tied it to a small brass bell I had on hand. I followed a similar procedure for the horizontal thread, using a piece of scrap iron for the weight at the right. The bell and the scrap iron keep the threads tight. Of course any small weight will do.

The goal is to hit smack at the cross point, breaking both threads at once. When a thread breaks, the weight falls, giving you a clear indication of success. When just beginning, you will probably want to shoot just at the vertical thread for a while. When you get good at breaking that, try just the horizontal thread. Then when your confidence is up, try cutting both at once.

I advise you to stick to cotton thread ... avoid polyester and nylon thread. If you can break the thread easily with your hands, then it will do for this purpose. I used a light colored thread, and in good light I can see it against my back stop at 10 meters. I also used white cup hooks; so even if I cannot see the thread, I can line up the shot using the cup hooks.

Hint: larger diameter ammo will make the task easier.

This little target is similar to card cutting. But personally I find it easier to cut a thread than to cut a card. Just something else to try ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Fun idea, Charles. When I was first into blackpowder back in the early '70's(aka... before Political correctness). We used to have live turkey shoots. Turkeys behind a barrier at 50 yds so only their heads could stick up. If you drew blood, it was your bird. Butcher it yourself, or pay some of the boys to pluck and clean it. Turkey dinner! This idea may shock some, but it was a humane kill. It was a very challenging target, and a hit was instant kill.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Rockape66 said:


> Fun idea, Charles. When I was first into blackpowder back in the early '70's(aka... before Political correctness). We used to have live turkey shoots. Turkeys behind a barrier at 50 yds so only their heads could stick up. If you drew blood, it was your bird. Butcher it yourself, or pay some of the boys to pluck and clean it. Turkey dinner! This idea may shock some, but it was a humane kill. It was a very challenging target, and a hit was instant kill.


We did the turkey shoots a bit differently. We had four or five circular metal targets, each connected to a string, hidden behind a barrier. When the shooter would "gobble", the adjudicator would pull one of the strings at random, leaving the target up for about 3 seconds. Just another target station along the trail walk.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Great idea, will try that sometime

Thanks

Arne


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

This is genius! I'm gonna make one of these, maybe even a couple with different tone bells.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it. Reminds me of the Bill Hays card cutting vertical and horizontal. Good training for absolute accuracy.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Cool idea Charles!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> Back in my dim past, I used to participate in black powder shoots. In addition to the paper targets, we always had a trail walk with quirky, fun targets. One of the fun targets was the thread cut. Basically, we just had a bunch of threads stretched tight over a frame, with a number on each thread. The shooter had to call the thread they intended to cut and then fire at it. I thought it would be fun to set up something similar for slingshot shooting. Here is my simple rig for home practice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how cool Charles, perfect match lighting practice, gonna have to rig this one up.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

awsome


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

another thought, if you get to the point that you can break both bands than i think the bell falling should indicate a treat for your good efforts, i'll make mine hershey kisses, but this idea will be put to use, i really like this one.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I find the vertical is not too hard to cut. For me, that horizontal is a real beast!!! I obviously need a lot more practise ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that is a really smart idea but must be difficult to start of with


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

really good idea. Looks like quite the challenge and loads of fun!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

this will definitely hone in your accuracy, very nice


----------

